# Help needed for finding our eventual home in Portugal or Spain



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

My wife (German citizen, US green card holder) and I (US citizen) live in the US now but are planning to retire to coastal Portugal or Spain in a year or two. This summer we are planning to spend our honeymoon visiting the following general regions for about three days each—not to sightsee, but to search for where we might like to move: San Sebastián, Barcelona, Valencia, Jávia, Marbella, Faro and Lisbon. I realize it’s an ambitious itinerary, but it’s only the first of at least two trips to narrow things down. We’re looking for a fairly high end property in/next to a quaint village or small town with decent amenities, but within roughly half an hour‘s drive from a major city and airport. Good Internet access is a must. (Oh no, we’re not particular! ;-) )

So what we would like is any suggestions you may have as to an efficient way to go about this. Hire a realtor? Several realtors? Is there some sort of agency with expertise in helping expats with such a search, and to help walk through the process of moving from the US to Portugal smoothly? Any suggestions would be appreciated! (I’m also posting this on the Spain forum.)


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

A few comments-
From your research you'll know there are 3 airports here, Lisbon. Faro and Oporto with Lisbon airport being IN Lisbon and Oporto Airport being on the northern edge of Oporto so your 30 minute drive will limit your search to a tiny portion of the country and the majority of that will not be near a beach nor a quaint village. Estate agents here tend to deal with properties in their local area, there is NO national data base of properties for sale nor prices they sell/ sold for so difficult trying to do comparisons of prices/areas. Any estate agent here you contact may ignore you if you ask them to do any more then give details of properties on their books, not because they want to annoy you, but because they do not get paid for their time and effort they only get paid for a sale. There are some international facing agencies but they tend to have specific new build estates/blocks and holiday properties for sale. Generally the way is to be here and visit estate agents personally to get the information you require, that is a long slow process. Several companies/Lawyers will offer you a service tailored to handling your immigration paperwork etc. if you do an internet search. 
Here's possibly the nearest to a listing of properties- in English - for sale nationwide but do not be deceived into thinking the paperwork of the proprieties is up to date nor that every property is actually for sale.



https://www.idealista.pt/en/



But do not be deceived by all that - Portugal is a wonderful place to live.


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi, 
To add something else to what has been said. I work with several clients relocating in Portugal. I am in Lisbon and work on this district and the surrounding districts of Leiria, Santarém and Setúbal. I can help you in these locations and have a colleague in Algarve to help you over there.
If you would like more information or just a zoom talk to help you understand locations according to your preferences, I am available and familiar with your process. In that case please sent me a message.
Thank you very much
Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

Strontium said:


> A few comments-
> From your research you'll know there are 3 airports here, Lisbon. Faro and Oporto with Lisbon airport being IN Lisbon and Oporto Airport being on the northern edge of Oporto so your 30 minute drive will limit your search to a tiny portion of the country and the majority of that will not be near a beach nor a quaint village. Estate agents here tend to deal with properties in their local area, there is NO national data base of properties for sale nor prices they sell/ sold for so difficult trying to do comparisons of prices/areas. Any estate agent here you contact may ignore you if you ask them to do any more then give details of properties on their books, not because they want to annoy you, but because they do not get paid for their time and effort they only get paid for a sale. There are some international facing agencies but they tend to have specific new build estates/blocks and holiday properties for sale. Generally the way is to be here and visit estate agents personally to get the information you require, that is a long slow process. Several companies/Lawyers will offer you a service tailored to handling your immigration paperwork etc. if you do an internet search.
> Here's possibly the nearest to a listing of properties- in English - for sale nationwide but do not be deceived into thinking the paperwork of the proprieties is up to date nor that every property is actually for sale.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Yeah, I heard about the local area issues for realtors but was hoping to find a workaround. Our plan to visit around Lisbon and Faro is partially because of the airports. We’re just going to have to explore and see what happens, it seems. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

LuciaFragoso said:


> Hi,
> To add something else to what has been said. I work with several clients relocating in Portugal. I am in Lisbon and work on this district and the surrounding districts of Leiria, Santarém and Setúbal. I can help you in these locations and have a colleague in Algarve to help you over there.
> If you would like more information or just a zoom talk to help you understand locations according to your preferences, I am available and familiar with your process. In that case please sent me a message.
> Thank you very much
> ...


Hello Lúcia. It sounds like you may be just the sort of person we need. What’s the best way to communicate with you?

Thanks!


----------



## kkengaged1 (Jun 1, 2021)

LuciaFragoso said:


> Hi,
> To add something else to what has been said. I work with several clients relocating in Portugal. I am in Lisbon and work on this district and the surrounding districts of Leiria, Santarém and Setúbal. I can help you in these locations and have a colleague in Algarve to help you over there.
> If you would like more information or just a zoom talk to help you understand locations according to your preferences, I am available and familiar with your process. In that case please sent me a message.
> Thank you very much
> ...


Hello Lúcia. It sounds like you may be just the sort of person we need. What’s the best way to communicate with you?

Thanks! 
RX Marine was established in 1996 in Mumbai, India; as chemical manufacturing company catering exclusively to the needs of the marine industry. In a short span of 12 years the company has established itself as one of the leading wholesale suppliers of a wide range of chemicals for - Marine industry internationally - and other local industires and plants. Our client list bears testimony to this. The RXSOL policy has its foundations on two pillars of strength - a continuous investment in research and development to deliver premium quality products and a commitment to service.
*Degreaser*


----------



## KerstinBuechner (Jun 2, 2021)

Überling said:


> My wife (German citizen, US green card holder) and I (US citizen) live in the US now but are planning to retire to coastal Portugal or Spain in a year or two. This summer we are planning to spend our honeymoon visiting the following general regions for about three days each—not to sightsee, but to search for where we might like to move: San Sebastián, Barcelona, Valencia, Jávia, Marbella, Faro and Lisbon. I realize it’s an ambitious itinerary, but it’s only the first of at least two trips to narrow things down. We’re looking for a fairly high end property in/next to a quaint village or small town with decent amenities, but within roughly half an hour‘s drive from a major city and airport. Good Internet access is a must. (Oh no, we’re not particular! ;-) )
> 
> So what we would like is any suggestions you may have as to an efficient way to go about this. Hire a realtor? Several realtors? Is there some sort of agency with expertise in helping expats with such a search, and to help walk through the process of moving from the US to Portugal smoothly? Any suggestions would be appreciated! (I’m also posting this on the Spain forum.)


Hi! What exciting plans.
My sister and I are also USA citizens and we have owned and run the top real estate agency in the Algarve for over 20 years. QP Savills - have a look at our website. Furthermore we are Savills associates. Savills has agencies in all the areas you are interested in and as a company we could try and give you a great really well joined up service to help you across all the areas you are interested in. Call me on +351 912176945 or email [email protected] 
Really happy to help!
Kerstin


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

KerstinBuechner said:


> Hi! What exciting plans.
> My sister and I are also USA citizens and we have owned and run the top real estate agency in the Algarve for over 20 years. QP Savills - have a look at our website. Furthermore we are Savills associates. Savills has agencies in all the areas you are interested in and as a company we could try and give you a great really well joined up service to help you across all the areas you are interested in. Call me on +351 912176945 or email [email protected]
> Really happy to help!
> Kerstin


That sounds great, Kerstin! I will get in touch as our plans finalize. Thanks for getting in touch.


----------



## Nuno MC (Jun 7, 2021)

Überling said:


> My wife (German citizen, US green card holder) and I (US citizen) live in the US now but are planning to retire to coastal Portugal or Spain in a year or two. This summer we are planning to spend our honeymoon visiting the following general regions for about three days each—not to sightsee, but to search for where we might like to move: San Sebastián, Barcelona, Valencia, Jávia, Marbella, Faro and Lisbon. I realize it’s an ambitious itinerary, but it’s only the first of at least two trips to narrow things down. We’re looking for a fairly high end property in/next to a quaint village or small town with decent amenities, but within roughly half an hour‘s drive from a major city and airport. Good Internet access is a must. (Oh no, we’re not particular! ;-) )
> 
> So what we would like is any suggestions you may have as to an efficient way to go about this. Hire a realtor? Several realtors? Is there some sort of agency with expertise in helping expats with such a search, and to help walk through the process of moving from the US to Portugal smoothly? Any suggestions would be appreciated! (I’m also posting this on the Spain forum.)


Hi, I'm Nuno and I'm a real estate agent in the Cascais area, if you're interested in getting to know the area a little more, I'd be happy to accompany you, talk about life in the municipality and also about the real estate market.
You can find out a little more about me at www.nmcteam.pt or we can chat through whatsapp +351961444174
Bye for now


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

Nuno MC said:


> Hi, I'm Nuno and I'm a real estate agent in the Cascais area, if you're interested in getting to know the area a little more, I'd be happy to accompany you, talk about life in the municipality and also about the real estate market.
> You can find out a little more about me at www.nmcteam.pt or we can chat through whatsapp +351961444174
> Bye for now


I’m very interested, thank you. I’ll contact you before long. Thanks!


----------

